# Schedule



## seasonaltm (Dec 5, 2020)

Sometimes they schedule me mask distributer and my schedule will say MD.. I have a shift next week that says CLE TM in abbreviations and it’s a short shift is it MD? Usually those are 7-8 hours my shifts only 5


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

Cleaning is my bet.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 6, 2020)

Please come in when scheduled.


----------

